# Ohio/ surrounding states GTG



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

DATE:

Saturday July 11th

TIME:

8AM to 5PM

LOCATION:

Parts Express
725 Pleasant Valley Dr.
Springboro,OH 45066

Located close to Dayton for those who may need hotel accommodation.

Here is some more information on the Midwest Audiofest

http://www.midwestaudiofest.com/


This is a sanctioned 2x MECA event and offerings are:

Show and Shine
Concert Car Showdown
SPL Smackdown
Dueling Demo

If your interest go to the link above for registration, pricing, and more in depth class info. Make sure you register before hand and keep note of the starting time for the events.


----------



## addmd (Aug 21, 2009)

I would be interested. I'm in NE Indiana. I was hoping the guys in the Chicago area were going to have another gtg as I have family over that way, but I have no problem heading east.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm interested. I would love to hear some others setups. I can be in Ohio 90 minutes and I go WV all the time.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

addmd said:


> I would be interested. I'm in NE Indiana. I was hoping the guys in the Chicago area were going to have another gtg as I have family over that way, but I have no problem heading east.





Theslaking said:


> I'm interested. I would love to hear some others setups. I can be in Ohio 90 minutes and I go WV all the time.


Thanks guys. Word of mouth helps. If you guys please pass this along


----------



## addmd (Aug 21, 2009)

Might ask a moderator to move this thread to the 12 volt events forum. I see most of the informal gtgs posted there.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

addmd said:


> Might ask a moderator to move this thread to the 12 volt events forum. I see most of the informal gtgs posted there.


Ya wasnt fully sure if I should have put it there as it deals with a GTG but not a specific event yet. I will ask a mod what they think. 

Thanks


----------



## dcs3473 (Feb 24, 2013)

I am interested for sure. Central Ohio here.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd be up for it as well. Central Ohio area also.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome. Keep them coming. More the merrier


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

papasin said:


> Justin, you might want to get a mod to move this thread to the section below:
> 
> 12 Volt Events & Team DIYMA - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum
> 
> ...


On top of it. Sent to simplicityinsound as he was on at the time.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Beckerson1 said:


> On top of it. Sent to simplicityinsound as he was on at the time.


Cool. I realized someone mentioned it already so I deleted my post. But you caught it. 

Great of you to get these going in your area. That's definitely the way to go to get people hooked.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

papasin said:


> Cool. I realized someone mentioned it already so I deleted my post. But you caught it.
> 
> Great of you to get these going in your area. That's definitely the way to go to get people hooked.


Yep. Sent a pm to another mod as well. Why when you need one they seem to disappear lol

It was brought up as some would enjoy it. So thought it would be fun.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It is moved now


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> It is moved now


Thanks


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bumping this up guys

This defiantly will happen all updates will be posted here. As of now I don't have a date/time/location yet. 

If any of those who are interested in hosting please let me know. If not I will look into finding a location local here (seems to be central to those willing to attend so far)


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I am in. Coming from Pittsburgh.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Event update:

Date: July 18th (Saturday)
Time: 1-5pm
Food: Provided (Hotdogs, chips, pop)
Location: My place. I will PM all members who are attending with the location. I'm located 5 miles south of I-71 so it's very easy to get to. To give you a Idea. NW Wayne county. Have a large backyard were we can park the cars.

Please note the date and time are not fully set so if something doesn't work for you guys please let me know so I can make adjustments. I'm going to PM you guys with this update as well.

Agenda:

Being the first meet I'd like to discuss the possibility of doing a couple events this year if possible. This is something we can discuss at this event.


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

Im in southwest Ohio, Dayton area. Might be interested in going, maybe even carpooling with someone who is driving from farther west.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

upgrayedd said:


> Im in southwest Ohio, Dayton area. Might be interested in going, maybe even carpooling with someone who is driving from farther west.


Might be able to meet up with some of the Columbus guys. Your the first Dayton guy. See what can be worked out.


----------



## car8961 (May 7, 2013)

Keep me posted.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

car8961 said:


> Keep me posted.


Will do


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

Beckerson, I am in Akron and would definitely be interested in attending. Let me know if I can help with anything.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Update:

Interested Members
1) addmd NE Indiana 
2) Theslacking Buffalo NY 
3) dcs3473 Central OH
4) Beckerson1 NE OH
5) zippy Central OH
6) Shawn Baumbaugh NW PA
7) Jake Adams NE Ohio
8) #1BigMike Pittsburg PA
9) upgrayedd Dayton OH
10) car8961 OH
11) Patriot_tech Akron OH


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmmm I would love to make this. I have a buddy that lives in New Concord that I have been promising a visit........I need to keep this on the radar.


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Patriot_tech said:


> Beckerson, I am in Akron and would definitely be interested in attending. Let me know if I can help with anything.


I am near Akron and am thinking about going. Unfortunately I don't have any of my gear in the truck yet, still gathering parts.


Bob


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Hmmm I would love to make this. I have a buddy that lives in New Concord that I have been promising a visit........I need to keep this on the radar.





bdmach1 said:


> I am near Akron and am thinking about going. Unfortunately I don't have any of my gear in the truck yet, still gathering parts.
> 
> 
> Bob


Bertholomey: If your up this way feEl free to come.

Bdmach1: Feel free to come anyway.


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Beckerson1 said:


> Bertholomey: If your up this way feEl free to come.
> 
> Bdmach1: Feel free to come anyway.



****......I just saw we have a date & time setup now! I will have it installed in the truck by then or I will burn it to the ground!!! 

You are right by Dragway 42!


Bob


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

bdmach1 said:


> ****......I just saw we have a date & time setup now! I will have it installed in the truck by then or I will burn it to the ground!!!
> 
> You are right by Dragway 42!
> 
> ...


Great!!!

I'm close to Dragway 42 about 5 min south or so. If the winds right I can hear all the action from there during the summer. I've only been there once (spectator) but would like to get up there when they hold there events.


Ok guys glade to see all this interest in doing this. A lot more then I was expecting. Now if anyone is willing to chip in on food I would appreciate it. I will take care of the hotdogs, buns, and condiments.

So here are the list of things you could help out with:

1) Water/Pop
2) Chips


Optional:

Cookies/brownies



Oh boy. Post # 666


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll bring a few cases of pop & water...




Bob


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

As we discussed I can bring cases of pop (which maybe covered ^^^) or whatever food necessary. I would be willing to bring down REAL from Buffalo wings. They are still good warmed up in tin foil via oven/grill. Or Dinosaur BBQ sauce for our grilling pleasure, Tim Horton's coffee, or any other made famous by Food Network Buffalo area cuisine. We eat good up here.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Theslaking said:


> As we discussed I can bring cases of pop (which maybe covered ^^^) or whatever food necessary. I would be willing to bring down REAL from Buffalo wings. They are still good warmed up in tin foil via oven/grill. Or Dinosaur BBQ sauce for our grilling pleasure, Tim Horton's coffee, or any other made famous by Food Network Buffalo area cuisine. We eat good up here.


Bring what you feel is good.


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

My buddy travels alot for work and Dinosaur BBQ is one of his favorite places in the country.

I can bring whatever is needed at that point. Maybe a couple luigi's pizzas!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Patriot_tech said:


> My buddy travels alot for work and Dinosaur BBQ is one of his favorite places in the country.


I used to live in Rochester 2 blocks from the Dinosaur. At that time they only had one restaurant there and one in Syracuse. Went there nearly every week and never got sick of it. Even to this day when my friends want me to come out and visit they tell me they will meet me at Dinosaur and buy as a bribe!

As I travel all the time I can tell you no matter what you think, your "Buffalo" wings don't taste like wings from up here. I have never tasted wings as good as the mom and pop shops up here. Buffalo Wild Wings is a disgrace to local wings (They originated in Ohio). I live 10 minutes from the best BBQ wings you will ever have. Consistently considered the best by the locals. That's why I offered to bring some down.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Theslaking said:


> I used to live in Rochester 2 blocks from the Dinosaur. At that time they only had one restaurant there and one in Syracuse. Went there nearly every week and never got sick of it. Even to this day when my friends want me to come out and visit they tell me they will meet me at Dinosaur and buy as a bribe!
> 
> As I travel all the time I can tell you no matter what you think, your "Buffalo" wings don't taste like wings from up here. I have never tasted wings as good as the mom and pop shops up here. Buffalo Wild Wings is a disgrace to local wings (They originated in Ohio). I live 10 minutes from the best BBQ wings you will ever have. Consistently considered the best by the locals. That's why I offered to bring some down.


Hey if your willing to do so I won't say no. The more food guys could bring the better. Means I won't have to spend as much up front. 


Bumping this up guys. There may be a chance the location would change but I will let you all know. There is one local shop I'd like to ask and see if he would allow us to use his parking lot.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm intrigued. I'm in Mid/SE Michigan (Live near Flint, work about 40 miles south of that, in Pontiac). I'll know more later. Right now, sometime this summer I may be going to CA, so I don't know if it will overlap the July date, but it might. Keeping my options open!


Jay


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> I'm intrigued. I'm in Mid/SE Michigan (Live near Flint, work about 40 miles south of that, in Pontiac). I'll know more later. Right now, sometime this summer I may be going to CA, so I don't know if it will overlap the July date, but it might. Keeping my options open!
> 
> 
> Jay


Hopefully you could make it, should be a pretty good time!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

JayinMI said:


> I'm intrigued. I'm in Mid/SE Michigan (Live near Flint, work about 40 miles south of that, in Pontiac). I'll know more later. Right now, sometime this summer I may be going to CA, so I don't know if it will overlap the July date, but it might. Keeping my options open!
> 
> 
> Jay


If your able to it would be great. I will keep you on the maybe list.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Beckerson1 said:


> Update:
> 
> Interested Members
> 1) addmd NE Indiana
> ...


Oops


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Theslaking said:


> Oops


Ya about that. Better change your username lol. I can't change it now. 

Don't worry will get that fixed lol

Just remember the c is silent


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I didn't see my name on the list, I'm coming for sure. Hopefully with all my gear installed!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I haven't updated it yet.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Interested Members
1) addmd NE Indiana 
2) Theslaking Buffalo NY 
3) dcs3473 Central OH
4) Beckerson1 NE OH
5) zippy Central OH
6) Shawn Baumbaugh NW PA
7) Jake Adams NE Ohio
8) #1BigMike Pittsburg PA
9) upgrayedd Dayton OH
10) car8961 OH
11) Patriot_tech Akron OH
12) bdmach1 Akron OH


Maybe's
1) bertholomey NC
2) JayinMI MI


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bump


----------



## addmd (Aug 21, 2009)

I think that is the first time I've been at the top of any list :surprised:


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol. Idk an out you guys but I can't wait for this GTG

I'm hoping I will have my A pillars done and pretty much tuned in.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Ahhh a OH meet, fellow Southwestern Ohioan here.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Midwestrider said:


> Ahhh a OH meet, fellow Southwestern Ohioan here.


Feel free to come


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll talk to Dom, Sobol, etc, I'm sure we'll all come as long as no one has plans for that date already.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome Sauce! I was hoping there would be something in my neck of the woods, at some point.
I might be on the maybe list. :blush:
We'll see how much I can afford to buy/get done before July.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Micksh said:


> I'll talk to Dom, Sobol, etc, I'm sure we'll all come as long as no one has plans for that date already.


Awesome


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Interested Members
1) addmd NE Indiana 
2) Theslaking Buffalo NY 
3) dcs3473 Central OH
4) Beckerson1 NE OH
5) zippy Central OH
6) Shawn Baumbaugh NW PA
7) Jake Adams NE Ohio
8) #1BigMike Pittsburg PA
9) upgrayedd Dayton OH
10) car8961 OH
11) Patriot_tech Akron OH
12) bdmach1 Akron OH


Maybe's
1) bertholomey NC
2) JayinMI MI
3) Midwestrider MidWest OH
4) Micksh Mansfield OH
5) Dominic NE OH
6) Sobol OH
7) dikun19 
8) SHAGGS MI
9) rdubbs ON Canada
10) Mike Bober

Wow the interest in this is astonishing. I may have to seek out a larger area for this


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm going to throw the date in my calendar tentatively, but who knows if I'll have even started my system at that point. Home ownership keeps getting in the way :S


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

Im very interested in coming, but still on the not sure i can make it yet list. I live straight up RT 301 close to Lake Erie. My car should be done by then but may have halfway set up plans for a vacation already, gotta check the calender later.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hotel information update:

There are a couple cities you could choose from. Either Wooster or Ashland Oh. Both are roughly 20 minutes from my place. Wooster has a Hampton Inn, and Days Inn both of which my place of work uses for out of town guests. They seem to be really nice. Ashland I know has a Days Inn and a couple more but I can't really comment on those.

Figured for those coming from out of state these two cities would both be options for you.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mike Bober said:


> Im very interested in coming, but still on the not sure i can make it yet list. I live straight up RT 301 close to Lake Erie. My car should be done by then but may have halfway set up plans for a vacation already, gotta check the calender later.


Even if its not done feel free to come. There should be a lot of great builds here as well.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*LETS GET JIGGY WITH IT LOL!!!!​*


----------



## Cwinesette (Nov 13, 2011)

This sounds awesome. Put me on the list. I'm coming from cbus.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Be glad to have you.

So I will say this now. I swear my 360.3 is possessed. It's done it before (tweeters out of nowhere swapped sides) and things are sounding off again. I'm going to check things out tonight and if they swapped again I'm going to go insane. Rockford will be hearing from me if that's the case. 

Every time this happens I have to redo any EQ work. I'm just getting it into the curve I like. (Actually it's all by ear as its quite easy to tell when something is out of line. 

Just pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Correct me if I wrong, but this isn't the first time I have heard of RF DSP's doing weird things like this?!? 

Bob


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

bdmach1 said:


> Correct me if I wrong, but this isn't the first time I have heard of RF DSP's doing weird things like this?!?
> 
> Bob


I haven't looked into it hard enough as the first time I figured it must have been because I removed the usb before closing things down properly but it's changed again (well it sounds as of it changed) so I'm a little concerned. I will have to do some research as if it's messed up (be it a software/firmware bug) something must be done about it. 

My gut is telling me it's a firmware issue but I can't be certain. Has to be as the software isn't in the line of operation while this happens. You figure it would have to be a simple fix for Rockford. I will exaust all options before swapping DSP's.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guys. First location fell through so I'm looking for another location. I've got a couple events (car/truck shows) that I need to get ahold of and see if they would mind if I came in and held a audio GTG/meet at Ashland fairground. I know the one is a paid event to participate but i will see what they say. Think its 20 to participate and either a canned food item or 1 to be a spectator. There are a couple more leads but I won't know until this weekend at least.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Update: I've been talking to the President of Extreme Gravity 

Laws of Physics 2014 | Xtreme Gravity Car Club

about joining in with them at the Ashland County fairgrounds on the Saturday of their event listed above. He would be ok with it but He has informed me another guy is holding a competition (owner of lownloud) that same day. I've emailed him about possibly joining him but am awaiting a reply from him. 

The date of this event (if things work out) would change from July to Aug 8th from (times TBD, would start whenever the competition starts) and hopefully you guys would be ok with that. I'm trying to lock down a location as fast as I can. 

I will update you once I know more.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Interested Members
1) addmd NE Indiana 
2) Theslaking Buffalo NY 
3) dcs3473 Central OH
4) Beckerson1 NE OH
5) zippy Central OH
6) Shawn Baumbaugh NW PA
7) Jake Adams NE Ohio
8) #1BigMike Pittsburg PA
9) upgrayedd Dayton OH
10) car8961 OH
11) Patriot_tech Akron OH
12) bdmach1 Akron OH
13) Cwinesette Columbus OH

Maybe's
1) bertholomey NC
2) JayinMI MI
3) Midwestrider MidWest OH
4) Micksh Mansfield OH
5) Dominic NE OH
6) Sobol OH
7) dikun19 
8) SHAGGS MI
9) rdubbs ON Canada
10) Mike Bober


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Why wasn't I invited?  put me down for Dayton.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

PHD - USA said:


> Why wasn't I invited?  put me down for Dayton.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4


Lol be a pleasure to have you. 


Update:

Still haven't heard anything about the fairgrounds. I know how much it would be to rent it but lets say this. Would need to bring in some of the organizations (Meca, iasca) to help cut the cost. For a GTG, imho wouldn't work.

I will confirm this at a later date but figure Aug 8th from ? to 5 iirc is when the fairground closes it's gates.

There may be a entry fee for those who want to compete and for those who don't want to enter the show or competition figure either a canned food item or $1. That would get you in for the day and would include the car show which goes on that Sat and Sunday. All of this isn't confirmed so none of this is set in stone. As said I'm still waiting on lownloud to get back with me about joining in on his competition.

There wouldnt be a need to bring food as they would have vendors there if you'd like.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Interested Members
1) addmd NE Indiana 
2) Theslaking Buffalo NY 
3) dcs3473 Central OH
4) Beckerson1 NE OH
5) zippy Central OH
6) Shawn Baumbaugh NW PA
7) Jake Adams NE Ohio
8) #1BigMike Pittsburg PA
9) upgrayedd Dayton OH
10) car8961 OH
11) Patriot_tech Akron OH
12) bdmach1 Akron OH
13) Cwinesette Columbus OH
14) PHD - USA Dayton OH

Maybe's
1) bertholomey NC
2) JayinMI MI
3) Midwestrider MidWest OH
4) Micksh Mansfield OH
5) Dominic NE OH
6) Sobol OH
7) dikun19 
8) SHAGGS MI
9) rdubbs ON Canada
10) Mike Bober OH


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good news guys. I've heard from Rich about joining in on his competition and he is good with it. He and I are going to discuss what he is offering for the competition, rules, pricing, ect and I will post that information here as well as PM the guys who have showed interest in this GTG.

I don't have a specific time yet for this but the Date is

Aug 8th for this GTG or if you want to stay for the car show as well they also have a thing on the 9th as well. 

Once I know more I will post it up.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Interested Members
1) addmd NE Indiana 
2) Theslaking Buffalo NY 
3) dcs3473 Central OH
4) Beckerson1 NE OH
5) zippy Central OH
6) Shawn Baumbaugh NW PA
7) Jake Adams NE Ohio
8) #1BigMike Pittsburg PA
9) upgrayedd Dayton OH
10) car8961 OH
11) bdmach1 Akron OH
12) Cwinesette Columbus OH
13) PHD - USA Dayton OH

Maybe's
1) bertholomey NC
2) JayinMI MI
3) Midwestrider MidWest OH
4) Micksh Mansfield OH
5) Dominic NE OH
6) Sobol OH
7) dikun19 
8) SHAGGS MI
9) rdubbs ON Canada
10) Mike Bober OH


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

No news yet. Bumping for those interested


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

A week from now I should have word as to whether the fairgrounds will be a option for this GTG.


But on a serious note guys I've got a question for those who may be able to answer me this:

I'm in the market for custom A pillar work. Not just a two minute job but a serious full out a pillar build. I'm trying to get things worked out with #doctor but, without going into any details as ive promised to keep that out of the forum, things are looking like the work we planned will fall through.

So I'm looking for well know fabricators (be it a shop, diyma member) who would be able to take the A pillar work for now but will have some more work mainly a custom finish of my trunk and some custom work inside the car, if I'm pleased with the work done.

I'm open for places outside of OH and willing to travel 8 to 10 hours if the car is needed. I'd figure asking here may open up some avenues.

I will shoot out pms next weekend into early week of the 16th once I have word.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Update:

Been talking with Kris about going in along side him and his organization and I haven't been give the all clear yet but its looking good. One thing they were asking about was whether I would charge for this event. Usually I wouldn't BUT due to being fair to his organization and show goers/campers (its not cheap to rent out the fairground) there will be a entry fee at the gate plus if you want to compete in the audio competition there will also be a fee there (your usual entry fee). I won't be certain on prices till things progress further. 

This is where we stand so far. Once I hear more I will update this thread.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

I got rid of my vendor account (PHD - USA), but I will still be trying to attend this!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ge_off_me said:


> I got rid of my vendor account (PHD - USA), but I will still be trying to attend this!


Alright I will get that fixed.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Zippy said:


> Any updates?


Not at this time. Right now we are waiting on the organization to make a decision about this. Once I hear more I will let you guys know.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Update.

Haven't heard anything more about this. There is a ton of time left bUT I am going to start looking for another option for this. If the venue changes I will try to shoot for roughly the same month.

August


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Beckerson1 said:


> Update.
> 
> Haven't heard anything more about this. There is a ton of time left bUT I am going to start looking for another option for this. If the venue changes I will try to shoot for roughly the same month.
> 
> August


Why not just make it to the Parts Express Tent Sale? It's a 2x MECA event and Parts Express is offering huge discounts.

It's set for July 11th.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ge_off_me said:


> Why not just make it to the Parts Express Tent Sale? It's a 2x MECA event and Parts Express is offering huge discounts.
> 
> It's set for July 11th.


I was actually considering it. Past few years they offered 20% off everything in the warehouse and if your there early enough they have flash deals going on. Not to mention the audio competition as well. A lot turned out last year. It's a great event. Actually I think that's what I'm going to do


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Alright guys I'm sure many are wondering if this will happen or not but thanks to Geoff for the suggestion I've decided to hold this GTG at the 2015 Midwest Audiofest at Parts Express in Springboro Ohio. 

DATE:

Saturday July 11th

TIME:

8AM to 5PM 

LOCATION:

Parts Express
725 Pleasant Valley Dr. 
Springboro,OH 45066

Located close to Dayton for those who may need hotel accommodation. 

Here is some more information on the Midwest Audiofest 

Midwest Audiofest


This is a sanctioned 2x MECA event and offerings are:

Show and Shine
Concert Car Showdown
SPL Smackdown
Dueling Demo

If your interest go to the link above for registration, pricing, and more in depth class info. Make sure you register before hand and keep note of the starting time for the events. 



Don't forget Free food (they do take donations as well for the food, iirc its donated to charity. Don't quote me on that). Hot dogs, chips, drink... and all the fixings

OH and don't forget all the supplies, speakers, anything audio related offered by PE.



Now that we have a confirmed date and time I'd like to get a headcount for this GTG. I will leave this for a week and then send PM's out to those who did confirm earlier.

Thanks


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

I won't be able to chat much, as I will be running the competition, but it is for sure an awesome place to go to hang out, compete, do what you guys will!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ge_off_me said:


> I won't be able to chat much, as I will be running the competition, but it is for sure an awesome place to go to hang out, compete, do what you guys will!


Ya I will see about doing a much smaller GTG, probably OH members (biggest issue i ran into here was size, and potential amount of people) if not this season next season definitely. With uncertainty at work it's been hard trying to get settled in enough to figure out when and what will work.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

PM's sent


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

First post updated with current information. I will keep a running list for a head count. I will have this posted to the first post as well. All I ask is you include the vehicle you plan on bringing so we can coordinate parking if possible. At the least be able to find each other. I will see if I can talk to someone and work out a area for us to park. When we get closer I will PM those confirmed with my cell number as a way to reach me there.


I will go ahead and bring some tools just in case anyone would need them, dmm, scope, a battery pack to charge cell phones ect... suggest you bring seats as well. 


Now I will try to get there by 8 but no later then 10 at the most. Also if some of you guys out PA way want to you can meet me at my place and car pull down if you want.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ill try to make this as well. Im just up the road (20 minutes)

Need to bust arse on my build I havent started..


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Ill try to make this as well. Im just up the road (20 minutes)
> 
> Need to bust arse on my build I havent started..


Well you don't have a reason not to show up 



Headcount (confirmed):

1) Beckerson1 (2006 Civic Si Silver)
2) Midwestrider ()
3) Zippy (2007 RAV 4 Red)
4) deeppinkdiver (2013 Honda Ridgeline)


Maybe:
1) Jason (Bertholomey) 
2) Shawn Baumbaugh


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ your right sir, I do not have a reason not to show. 

Deeppinkdiver (2013 Honda Ridgeline) Sinfoni power, Micro Precision, Sinfoni and Esotar front end, SI MKIV subs


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

I plan to be at this event. I will be entering in the MECA event and I have a swap meet space registered.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I may be there but not sure if my boys have baseball tournaments. One plays on the Buffalo all star team and the other one plays on last years state championship team (yes I am bragging about my kids) so they play in tournaments just about every weekend. We've been invited to Baltimore, Pittsburgh, Erie, etc. In fact we spent Thursday to Monday outside of Cleveland for a tournament. I'll find out in a week or two if we are playing that weekend. I likely won't have my Blazer ready either way.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Headcount (confirmed):

1) Beckerson1 (2006 Civic Si Silver)
2) Midwestrider ()
3) Zippy (2007 RAV 4 Red)
4) deeppinkdiver (2013 Honda Ridgeline)
5) thefordmccord
6) addmd (2013 Silverado Crew Cab)



Maybe:
1) Jason (Bertholomey) 
2) Shawn Baumbaugh
3) Theslaking


Bump. Just a little over a month till this guys. Come out and enjoy a day of great deals, food, and audio.


----------



## addmd (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in!!! Got the weekend off and the wife's green light to go. Excited to hear some good systems. I haven't participated in a competition before, and not sure I'm going to enter, but would really like some people to listen to my truck and get some input. The last show I went to was in the mid 80's with my older brother who was competing. This was before the use of DSP. A lot has changed since then. I've had many systems since then, but never competed. Super psyched to talk with some people who don't give me a funny look when I mention I'm into car audio. I have a 2013 Silverado Crew Cab.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

addmd said:


> I'm in!!! Got the weekend off and the wife's green light to go. Excited to hear some good systems. I haven't participated in a competition before, and not sure I'm going to enter, but would really like some people to listen to my truck and get some input. The last show I went to was in the mid 80's with my older brother who was competing. This was before the use of DSP. A lot has changed since then. I've had many systems since then, but never competed. Super psyched to talk with some people who don't give me a funny look when I mention I'm into car audio. I have a 2013 Silverado Crew Cab.


sweet see you there


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bump. We are three weeks away from Midwest Audiofest 2015


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Headcount (confirmed):

1) Beckerson1 (2006 Civic Si Silver)
2) Midwestrider ()
3) Zippy (2007 RAV 4 Red)
4) deeppinkdiver (2013 Honda Ridgeline)
5) thefordmccord
6) addmd (2013 Silverado Crew Cab)
7) Jason (Bertholomey) 

Maybe:
1) Shawn Baumbaugh
2) Theslaking


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Update:

Just for those who are going we are going to park in the regular parking area as I figured this would be the easiest option.

I plan on being there by 9 AM and I will park as close to the competition are as I can. Once we get closer I will give those going my cell# so once you get there we can find each other.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Headcount (confirmed):

1) Beckerson1 (2006 Civic Si Silver)
2) Midwestrider ()
3) Zippy (2007 RAV 4 Red)
4) deeppinkdiver (2013 Honda Ridgeline)
5) thefordmccord
6) addmd (2013 Silverado Crew Cab)
7) Bertholomey (2013 Subaru BRZ) 

Maybe:
1) Shawn Baumbaugh
2) Theslaking


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking forward to this. My truck will not be involved unfortunately. Much to busy with work, side work and just signed contract to sell my house so house hunting our tails off.

What time does everyone plan to be there?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm hoping to be there by 0900. I'm still unsure if I'll bring the huge canopy thing or not for shade - quite a lot to pack in a small car and a bit of a pain to put up, but....better to have and not need......I can visualize myself saying, "why didn't I bring that stupid thing....."


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

That's fine Jason. There would be plenty of space to set one up if need be. BTW Uber excited to demo the BRZ and actually see it in person.

I plan on being there around 9 as well. Mid week here I will give those going my number for contact if need be. 

Also everyone don't forget to bring some spending money for the wherhouse deals PE has going on. Past few years it has been 20% off everything. They also have drawings early in the morning as well.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Suggestions:

For those coming, since Jason is bringing his canopy, make sure you bring chairs. I will bring a couple chairs myself.

Also I will have my GZ Yeti 400 with me for those who need to top off their phones. Don't have it set up for solar yet but will have plenty of juice to charge multiple phone cycles.

As of this point the weather is looking to be great. Low 80s with a slight chance of rain. 

Now I will leave it up to you guys as to if you'd like to do dinner somewhere as well. I'm not to familiar with the area so don't know of good places to eat but I'm sure some of the local guys close to there could suggest something. It's up to you guys. I'm working on my buy list for this as well. Don't be afraid to utilize the save cart feature as you can then print this. Makes things run smoother for them as they can just search the part numbers and add to your order.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Well I am definitely out. It's good and bad. My son's team won their district tournament games and are off to the championship. The state tournament/championship will be this weekend . Hope everyone else makes it and has a great time. I at least get to watch some competitive baseball in it's purest form.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Beckerson1 said:


> Suggestions:
> 
> For those coming, since Jason is bringing his canopy, make sure you bring chairs. I will bring a couple chairs myself.
> 
> ...



Well, I was considering bringing the canopy....it is 10'x10' and the stupid thing won't fit in my car with a suitcase and other assorted items, so if one of the local fellas has one - please bring it ?


----------



## Innovative:Cory (Dec 10, 2008)

I will be there on Saturday, if anyone wants a demo it is a black Infiniti G35 sedan. Don't know how late I will stay since I am driving to Lebanon, TN for the Vinny on Sunday.

Cory


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Man I'm slacking...

It's ok Jason. As long as you bring that sexy blue thing with you I will forgive you 

Weather is looking good for Saturday. 85 deg with a very slight chance of rain. Gingers be aware and bring loads of sunscreen.


Now as far as my car goes. It won't be very pretty as I've slacked off this past weekend and didn't want to mess with the spaghetti mess in my trunk. Now I'm hoping to get a vacation day for Saturday so I can at least get a basic tune set up for the car on Friday along with a good wash/clean. 

Also I won't be able to go 100% on the subs as my electrical isn't up to par for the demands of my system (battery is weak, main power run is way to small). I will tell you this thing will be impressive once I can go full tilt. I've got new batteries, new power/ground wire for the amps, new 2/0 power/ground wire for in between the front battery (future) and rear battery and hopefully by the end of the month I should have two new Northstar G3100 batteries in my possession. Just have to find a local guy to fabricate my front battery mount. I'm completely over killing the electrical (2 runs Power (2/0) and 2 runs Ground (2/0) in between batteries) as I want to future proof this thing. Already have a Singer 240A HO alt. Wire runs will be run under the car into the trunk. Hope to have some help this winter to pre-run these in preparation for the new batteries. Will talk with my cuz to see if I could use his lift for this.

Anyway I will be sending out PM's to those who are coming my number if they should need to contact me Saturday.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Now there is a possibility I won't be able to make it down as early. They're supposed to let me know in the morning whether I can use the vacation day Saturday. Just depends if they can find someone to cover/take the phone home. If I have to work I wouldn't leave till 9 up here which would mean around noon before I got down there. Bummer as then I would be running on fumes all day (more like Monster).


PM's sent out to those going and who don't already have my number.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Beckerson1 said:


> Now there is a possibility I won't be able to make it down as early. They're supposed to let me know in the morning whether I can use the vacation day Saturday. Just depends if they can find someone to cover/take the phone home. If I have to work I wouldn't leave till 9 up here which would mean around noon before I got down there. Bummer as then I would be running on fumes all day (more like Monster).
> 
> 
> PM's sent out to those going and who don't already have my number.


Well, that is yucky. Hopefully they will get this squared away. If not, we will try to endure without our fearless leader


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Well, that is yucky. Hopefully they will get this squared away. If not, we will try to endure without our fearless leader


Lol. No need to worry. Your fearless leader is cleared for vacation. 

Now I just need the motivation to do up a tune


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Beckerson1 said:


> Lol. No need to worry. Your fearless leader is cleared for vacation.


Fantastic! It will be a good vacation day indeed


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Im looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Well got a basic tune on. Finally got to the point of level matching each driver, and side. Sounds good but would love feedback, especially from Jason as I feel TA is off slightly. Sounds like its the mids. It's not a lot but just enough.

There are a few problem areas (mainly a couple distinct areas) as I do get slight wondering on a few of the lower midrange freq. I do have a good idea what they are as REW shows two distinct areas BUT the issue is I don't have adjustments with those freq. I will play around with the Q later.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Dude, don't count on me. I am mister 'Sounds Great!' And.....I have a bum ear that I'm suffering from ?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Dude, don't count on me. I am mister 'Sounds Great!' And.....I have a bum ear that I'm suffering from &#55357;&#56873;




Well I'm sure just listening to your vehicle will benefit me loads.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Im pretty solid on tuning. Willing to help


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Well I will go ahead and bring my laptop and 360.3 cable so we could do some adjustments. Won't bring the mic as it will be hot for one and also loud.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

IT'S HERE!!!!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Beckerson1 said:


> IT'S HERE!!!!!!



ARE YOU THERE?????


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It is so frustrating, when you hear the perfect track to play for a demo on the drive away from the event. 'Lithium' from Nirvana. ?

Had a great time hanging out with you guys today. Great to meet folks who have the same passion!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Pics fellas.....we need pics!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It was great seeing all of you there today. Sorry I couldn't listen to all the cars I wanted to


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

claydo said:


> Pics fellas.....we need pics!


You would have to talk to Jason about that.

Yep it was nice putting faces to names and names to forum names. It was a pleasure to hear the different setups and also get feedback on my system. Makes me proud the 2.5 hours of tuning wasn't in vain.


----------



## addmd (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for making the trip guys, it made mine worthwhile! I realized after I left that my system had somehow got faded to the driver's side for all of the demos. I was wondering why it sounded ok on the passenger side.  Your kind words for my meager system were even more generous than I thought. Hillbilly, I wish I would have gotten to meet you. Every time I see your posts, it makes me want to go fishing Maybe next year. Tony


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Stupid question, but did you guys organize this around the PE Tent Sale? I know the date changed s couple times and thought I saw that mentioned somewhere before. If so, and you guys do this again next year, I may try to make it out. Been wanting to make the PE sale for years and this would be extra incentive to do that. Meet some of the Midwest folks.


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

Had a great time today. Was great meeting those of you that I met and the systems that I got to listen to.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I've been all over the SE section of the U.S. but never headed north...North Carolina doesn't count because that place reminds me too much of home. I would LOVE to pull the boat with me one of these years on the way up to Jason's meet and fish some of the lakes I hear so much about and use my connections with the Bass Boat community to help get me on the fish. Anyway, I'll see about heading north to the Midwest and on up further northeast. Would be great to meet y'all one of these years.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

ErinH said:


> Stupid question, but did you guys organize this around the PE Tent Sale? I know the date changed s couple times and thought I saw that mentioned somewhere before. If so, and you guys do this again next year, I may try to make it out. Been wanting to make the PE sale for years and this would be extra incentive to do that. Meet some of the Midwest folks.


Ya it was brought up in a conversation and it made the most sense to me. Free food, (donation based which went to the American Cancer Society this year), shopping and having fun talking about setups, and future plans. Heck even being close and holding some of the Sinfoni tweeters, amps, and speakers were WELL worth the time coming down. Thanks Steve for allowing us to even touch these pieces of art.

We mainly just hung out in the parking lot and tried not to fall over and die when the SPL guys played (there is a difference between loud and sounding good over loud and sounding like crap. Few and far between ever achieve this). 

I will post up a follow up thread here and see if guys would be interested in doing something like this again next year.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Beckerson1 said:


> You would have to talk to Jason about that.
> 
> Yep it was nice putting faces to names and names to forum names. It was a pleasure to hear the different setups and also get feedback on my system. Makes me proud the 2.5 hours of tuning wasn't in vain.


Thanks Justin for the demo! Great foundation you have built there, and I sincerely hope you might make it down to one of the NC meets in the near future. 

Here are the few pics that I took:

A lighthouse near Headlands Beach State Park on the coast of Erie 










Sunset over Ohio



















Got the car cleaned up in the parking lot of the hotel



















Parts Express parking lot - the warehouse was full of people - they had a grill going - the SPL guys were present in all there glory. 



















A car I followed over to Cambridge after the meet - Pontiac Solstice - 300HP turbo - painted scarlet and grey - signed by players (presumably) - with 'OH IO 9' on the plate and a little Brutus on the hitch. 










Looking a little old and wore out after sun and demos.....but rocking the NCSQ shirt!













addmd said:


> Thanks for making the trip guys, it made mine worthwhile! I realized after I left that my system had somehow got faded to the driver's side for all of the demos. I was wondering why it sounded ok on the passenger side.  Your kind words for my meager system were even more generous than I thought. Hillbilly, I wish I would have gotten to meet you. Every time I see your posts, it makes me want to go fishing Maybe next year. Tony


Awesome meeting you Tony - thank you so much for your dedication in your profession - I really hope that you make that transition to the VA - those guys really need someone like you! You have good plans for the system as well - I'm hoping to hear it in the future. 



ErinH said:


> Stupid question, but did you guys organize this around the PE Tent Sale? I know the date changed s couple times and thought I saw that mentioned somewhere before. If so, and you guys do this again next year, I may try to make it out. Been wanting to make the PE sale for years and this would be extra incentive to do that. Meet some of the Midwest folks.


I picked up a plate amp for a home sub build. Through a mix up, I waited an hour for it to be pulled, but I got 30% off of it in the end. 



thefordmccord said:


> Had a great time today. Was great meeting those of you that I met and the systems that I got to listen to.


Don't think we got a demo or properly introduced ourselves, but hopefully there will be another opportunity.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Had alot of fun at the meet yesterday at Parts Express. I slide into the tent sale early enough to snag a powered Dayton Audio 12 and 15" home sub ($92 out the door btw) that was all I was after at the tent sale. 

It was great putting together a better network with a few great guys from here. Justin (and his brother) Bo, Jason and Tony. Great group of guys right here. Wish I would of had some tunes in my truck to share, I did have a few Sinfoni toys with me to show off. I was able to get a demo from the other 4 guys vehicles and you can really tell the love for the hobby. We all love Car Audio and all to do with it and it really shows.

Bo, I cant wait to hear more about that Rainbow piece and discuss how happy you are with it. We need to also visit some of our conversation again in order for me to take some notes on the Ipad integration as well as connecting to my home network. Your SUV/crossover sounded really nice. Good meeting you.

Justin, thanks for keeping everyone up to date before the show. Loved the sound of those Dayton 15's IB, once you get you levels dialed in together between sub and front stage your goning to have something very specail there. I was very surprised how well your subs did. Nice work in the trunk too.

Tony, your truck was heavy on the drivers side? I thought you had it tuned like that bud. Easy mistake to make, still sounded good. Hard to believe how those 3.5" in the kicks sounded like they were near the dash with no tweeters up top. Sounded nice for being in a hurry getting it together before your drive. Good meeting you, loved the SI sub btw.


Jason. That BRZ was ubber clean, great looking car bud. Install was stellar. True to form this vehicle is certainly set up for SQ. I had a very nice 20-25 minute audition and absolutely enjoyed myself. First time I hade ever heard the Thesis or the SI 6.5" drivers. Holy crap those midbass were performers. I expected the performance I heard from those Thesis and was pleasantly surprised at how musical they were. Again, SI sub in play and blended flawlessly to the top end, great tune! Thanks for the demo cd btw, listened to it on the drive home and some more this morning. That will be a delight to have once my build is done. Ill be in touch about a copy of the Ural test tracks.

Great to meet you all. Sorry to have missed Hillbilly SQ, never fails that seems to be my luck. Next year you guys will have to all sit in my truck, it will be ready for sure this fall.

Steve


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Only pic I took for the day, Geoff doing his thing.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

deeppinkdiver said:


> ...
> 
> Justin, thanks for keeping everyone up to date before the show. Loved the sound of those Dayton 15's IB, once you get you levels dialed in together between sub and front stage your going to have something very special there. I was very surprised how well your subs did. Nice work in the trunk too.
> 
> ...


Most defiantly. Already working on your advice you gave me. At the time of the tune I have things set ultra conservative but already made a few adjustments at the amp and working on finding a happy level for the subs. Doesn't take much for the subs to overtake the front. I'm going to redo my initial setup at the 360.3 (this is the reason the HU volume was set so high as it initially sets up in that fashion.) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ-5_975U38&list=PL-ob-nWq0t1jAoW0aGj2chXZN4KqlknPn&index=3


Jason

I will definitely, eventually, make my way down for a event. Just a matter of making things work as far as vacation goes. I will probably carry over 4 days so next year would work. Keep me posted on events. As I said the beginning of this new year (2016) JayinMI is going to do some magic with the car so the setup should be way different then what you last heard. I will continue to work with what I have and learn as I go.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I also had a blast. It was great to get to meet others and hear other people's tunes. I noticed some things about my own as a result of hearing other vehicles that I need to work on. I view that as a win.  

Steve,

I'll PM you more details about what I was talking about. Leave it to an IT guy to have options for you.  In a month or two my BRZ should be running the Rainbow DSP 1.8 with wifi module. At that point, I'll post an update about it. 

Justin,

Let me know when you get the 3" drivers installed. I'd definitely be willing to drive up to hear them.

Tony,

I'm still amazed at how good those widebanders sounded from your kicks. I can't wait till next year to hear it after the work you still wanted to do to it. It sounded really good as is, but I think it will sound amazing after. 

Jason,

The thesis mid and tweeter were phenomenal. I've always heard that class A amps for tweeters sound the best. Whomever I heard that from had not heard your BRZ. I'm sold on class A power for the mids now. The midbass were impressive as well, it's the same kind of kick I get from my BRZ. I really felt your MK 4 sub tied your image together across all the speakers. My RAV4 pulls the image back in the midbass/sub ranges so your BRZ has me rethinking placement for it. I'll try and get some time away from work to head down for the Nov get together. I'll risk introducing my BRZ to snow and salt if I can get the time off. I'd like to get your input on how it sounds after the rework.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Damn! I am so mad I couldn't make this.  I have never been to any audio event ever. This would have been a great learning experience for me. I really want to meet some of you guys. Glad everyone had a good time.

Has anyone started talking about putting another event together this year?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

#1BigMike said:


> Damn! I am so mad I couldn't make this.  I have never been to any audio event ever. This would have been a great learning experience for me. I really want to meet some of you guys. Glad everyone had a good time.
> 
> Has anyone started talking about putting another event together this year?


Not yet, but if someone does let me know


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Id love to do something that the NJ and Phillies guys could make it to. I have a few buddys from there id love to meet in person, once my build is complete..


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Sorry to have missed Hillbilly SQ, never fails that seems to be my luck. Next year you guys will have to all sit in my truck, it will be ready for sure this fall.
> 
> Steve


You realize I wasn't actually there and just making a funny right? :laugh:I'll be able to make it up to one of these at some point. Maybe if one gets put on during the cooler months. Haven't been the same since the borderline heat stroke back in 09Usually OK for the most part though as long as I can stay out of the sun and drink a bottle of water every half hour. If y'all put one on next year I'll try my best to make it up. Can't be any further than driving to Jason's meet in NC.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Yep.. Got me.


----------



## Kelocyde (Oct 29, 2012)

Wish I would have taken more photos. Worked 55 hours and then drove 8 (round-trip) to Ohio, so my motivation was lacking, but here are a few from my phone:

Primal's Red Magnum (I have a huge bias on Maggies )

















Black Charger (Thought it was real clean, never could find the owner..guess he was hanging around the SQL judging before I took off to the Speaker Design competition.):

















Kicker Truck. Looked more impressive than it was haha, really nice build though. I wish the owner was doing demos. He said he was burping then leaving.

























One vehicle that really stood out was a red jeep. He had two American Bass VF15s on an American Bass 750.1 in a B-pillar. Thing REALLY got down--would play 24 hz with ease and really shake my eyes--Loved it. He was doing at least 55's, but that low is really impressive.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I was supposed to meet with the Kicker truck owner to discuss him buying some PG amps and solo 15" round subs from me. Geoff was going to set it up but I never got a text or call while I was there.


----------

